
What should tech conferences look like during and after a Pandemic? - mrbbk
https://www.reifyworks.com/writing/2020-04-09-its-time-for-conference-next
======
mrbbk
O'Reilly has cancelled all of its in person conferences permanently. Large
Enterprise tech companies are reevaluating their strategies. What's next for
in-person conferencs? Has anyone seen anything they think can work?

